# stucco adhesive



## 20rdj04 (May 13, 2011)

Besides not having a lot of money to spend on fancy gadgets, such as window screens, I feel like I’m broke. Most of the time! I have done very well without screens for the past several years, but now my girlfriend wants me to install them!

I have an old roll of silver duct tape, which sticks to most surfaces pretty well. I have a new roll of red stucco tape, which barely sticks to stucco. And I have nylon screen material. I also have blue painter’s tape and ‘Strong Stik’ by DAP. I have not yet opened either of these.

Using the new red tape, I put the kitchen screen up twice on Saturday. And it came down again Saturday night.

Other than buying fancy expensive wood or aluminum screens, how can I get the screening material to stay?

Thank you.


----------



## Jkslate (Jan 22, 2008)

Well... Screening kits really aren't that expensive, but assuming those are still out of your budget, I'd probably try something more in the area of staples. If you have alum windows and stucco maybe put some small nails around the frame and stick the screen mesh on those? 

Be creative? :laughing:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

20rdj04 said:


> Besides not having a lot of money to spend on fancy gadgets, such as window screens, I feel like I’m broke. Most of the time! I have done very well without screens for the past several years, but now my girlfriend wants me to install them!
> 
> I have an old roll of silver duct tape, which sticks to most surfaces pretty well. I have a new roll of red stucco tape, which barely sticks to stucco. And I have nylon screen material. I also have blue painter’s tape and ‘Strong Stik’ by DAP. I have not yet opened either of these.
> 
> ...


I think by "install", she wants something a little more elaborate then duct tape.
Do you own any tools? It would help a lot if you owned a few tools.
Tape measure, saw, screw driver and a staple gun would do the trick.
Ron


----------



## Jkslate (Jan 22, 2008)

20rdj04 said:


> My local handiman has suggested that I use pvc pipe as a frame. My apparent problem w/ that is that it does not stay straight on top, it sags. Can you offer me a solution? Or are you Mr Critic, too?
> 
> Thanks for nothing!


Now see.. If you can afford PVC pipe and 90 degree turns for it to build a frame with that, you could easily pick up a screen kit from homedepot.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

84" of screen frame for under $5

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/tools-...lass-screen-kit-with-spline-roller-14995.html

The mesh/spline/roller for $25

You could do most of your house for under $50 probably. If I offended you with my nails/staple comment its because I figured if you couldn't afford to actually screen your home, then you really couldn't afford ANY type of "alternative solution".

edit: That being said, like Ron said, if you don't have the basic tools to assemble the screen kit (saw, tape measure) it might be more difficult.


----------



## 20rdj04 (May 13, 2011)

*stucco, adhesive, screening*

Your suggestion of corners sparked the idea of vertical spreaders in the middle of the window, where the window is divided anyway. 

Thanks very much.


----------

